# Tanis Tcdd Hunter Case



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Recently acquired from ebay as a non-runner. I had my doubts about bidding as the case was all too similar to the Hong Kong quartz pocket watches that flood ebay.










but the seller had good feedback and the description was for a 17 jewel mechanical










The movement is very definitely mechanical and clearly marked 'Swiss' '17 jewel'










and bears a mark which I hope identifies the movement as a UNITAS 498










To my untutored eye the movement appears complete, but the hair spring is knacked so it will only run for a couple of seconds.

Â£46 is more than I had intended to pay but overall I am pleased with the purchase and hope it is a genuine 1950's TCDD issue - though there is only the front cover design to support this hope!

From the googling I have done this UNITAS movement is still in production (?) by ETA so it could be more recent than 1950's. The case is very light metal and looks to be lacquered to give an 'old silver' look, so possibly a modern imitation?

All thoughts and comments warmly welcomed.

Regards

Julain (L)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm no expert Julian...but that Unitas movement looks very clean for a 1950's one. I've worked on one recently for Toshi Rich that came from his Timefactor's "Italian". Identical to yours apart from the word "Swiss" on the top plate that yours does not have. Also his balance was gold coloured; yours looks steel.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

mmmmmmmmmmmm!

Closer inspection of the case shows no sign of wear and the construction is 'flimsy' to put it mildly. I took the click on front bezel and 'glass' off - tissue paper thin chromed metal and plastic. Same story with the back cover, metal is so thin and pliant that 'snap' is out of its league, a thin click is the best it can whimper. :lol:

Cheap knock off copy and non-working at that - hopefully the movement is worth salvaging


----------



## dazaa (Feb 28, 2009)

Julian Latham said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmm!
> 
> Closer inspection of the case shows no sign of wear and the construction is 'flimsy' to put it mildly. I took the click on front bezel and 'glass' off - tissue paper thin chromed metal and plastic. Same story with the back cover, metal is so thin and pliant that 'snap' is out of its league, a thin click is the best it can whimper. :lol:
> 
> Cheap knock off copy and non-working at that - hopefully the movement is worth salvaging


What a shame, such a nice case aswell, even if it is fake....

Please don't bin the case.

dazaa


----------

